# question



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

how can i tell if a feral is pregnant or just getting fat? where would i be able to feel the babies in her? what would it feel like? kicks like a human baby would do?


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Try not to feel the cat, you could cause her to abort if she is pregnant if you don't know how to feel correctly. She should get a hard bareled like tummy instead of rolls of fat type look to her. Her nipples will protrude and eventually fill with milk in her last days before she delivers. Her personality may change, it may not. She may show signs of nesting towards the end. I'm sure others can help, but this is what I thought of.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with BamMcg. It's best not to palpate for kittens. However, if she's truly a feral cat, she probably won't allow you to touch her. If she's a stray and allows it, you can rest your hand gently on her abdomen the last couple of weeks and easily feel the kittens moving around. The gestation period is 9 weeks.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*pregnant*

If the cat is feral and was not spayed yet chances are she is pregnant. Female ferals that are not fixed do not normally put on weight, they burn too much with queening kittens. All my adult females that I had spayed were either pregnant or just had a litter. Best to catch her and take her to the vet to see if she is pregnant or has worms. If she is pregnant see if the vet can still perform a spay or see if you can hold her till she births and weanes the kittens to prevent the kittens becoming feral.


----------

